# Omicron Spreading...........



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

How much more do I have to listen to this bs.  I understand there is a new variant.  What difference does it make between this one and its previous ones?  I've been vaccinated and boosted and God only knows how many more times we'll be told to boost again....All I'm saying is that the media keeps spreading more and more fear producing bs.  Knock on wood!  I have not caught any of the covids and I go shopping and a few places and most are trying to be pretty safe as far as I'm concerned.  I just hope this stupid virus will get lost as fast as it came here.  

Yes, that was just a rant and I needed that.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 15, 2021)

Tune out and turn off the media.  There used to be a death tracker on many of the tv channels and news sites. That tracker has disappeared, not because of fear spreading, because of fact spreading.  I won't say why, it would be considered political.  To those who died it isn't political, it is final.

I think there is nothing more we as the public can do to not catch any variation of Covid.  Masked, unmasked, vaccinated, boosted, or not, skinny, obese, young, and old- there are many people in all these categories getting the virus.  Some get it mildly others much more.

Keep a stress free thought and hope you have a Merry Christmas.  I appreciate you wanted a rant, sometimes it helps, me too.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> How much more do I have to listen to this bs.  I understand there is a new variant.  *What difference does it make between this one and its previous ones?*  I've been vaccinated and boosted and God only knows how many more times we'll be told to boost again....All I'm saying is that the media keeps spreading more and more fear producing bs.  Knock on wood!  I have not caught any of the covids and I go shopping and a few places and most are trying to be pretty safe as far as I'm concerned.  I just hope this stupid virus will get lost as fast as it came here.
> 
> Yes, that was just a rant and I needed that.  Thanks for listening.


The difference is that this one seems to be covid19's last stand before it drops it's weapons and really does become just another flu.

It's a good thing for us, not so good for the media.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2021)

We'll get through this.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Keep the faith we'll get through this.


Thanks, yes we'll do that!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The difference is that this one seems to be covid19's last stand before it drops it's weapons and really does become just another flu.
> 
> It's a good thing for us, not so good for the media.


Cool!  Oh, the media...I could say so much about them but why waste my breathe....they are who they are and they do their thing.  

Good is coming!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> Tune out and turn off the media.  There used to be a death tracker on many of the tv channels and news sites. That tracker has disappeared, not because of fear spreading, because of fact spreading.  I won't say why, it would be considered political.  To those who died it isn't political, it is final.
> 
> I think there is nothing more we as the public can do to not catch any variation of Covid.  Masked, unmasked, vaccinated, boosted, or not, skinny, obese, young, and old- there are many people in all these categories getting the virus.  Some get it mildly others much more.
> 
> Keep a stress free thought and hope you have a Merry Christmas.  I appreciate you wanted a rant, sometimes it helps, me too.


Yes, I turned the news off at times and now it just seems like a bad joke to watch them.  I take them with a huge grain of salt!  Thanks for hearing another rant!  Merry Christmas to you also!


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 15, 2021)

....yes, we were told when Covid first appeared that there would be many variants....the good news is each one has been less severe.
It is frustrating, all we have to do to stay safe or what we are told is safe, but the death toll is too real not to keep at it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 15, 2021)

I am getting the Pfizer booster next Monday. I am leary of what will follow. I already am not feeling very good, and I don't really care to feel worse. But, I am going to get it. That might mean literally also.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I am getting the Pfizer booster next Monday. I am leary of what will follow. I already am not feeling very good, and I don't really care to feel worse. But, I am going to get it. That might mean literally also.


I got the Pfizer booster in Oct.  Doing ok so far and wish the same to you


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I got the Pfizer booster in Oct.  Doing ok so far and wish the same to you


Thank you very much. That helps a lot!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Thank you very much. That helps a lot!


Cool!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2021)

Paco, I had no reaction at all to the Pfizer booster. Not even a sore arm. It was nothing.  I haven't heard of anyone regretting or having a bad reaction from the booster. So good luck, and don't worry about it. Probably at worst, it's like getting an annual flu shot.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 15, 2021)

The Omnicron variant is still mostly mild according to reports.  Though that didn't stop this drama-rama CNN headline yesterday:  Omnicron is spreading fast. That's alarming even if it's mild. The article is then scanty on statistics and long on speculation. Gotta milk this cow for all the "if it bleeds, it leads" headlines.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> The Omnicron variant is still mostly mild according to reports.  Though that didn't stop this drama-rama CNN headline yesterday:  Omnicron is spreading fast. That's alarming even if it's mild. The article is then scanty on statistics and long on speculation. Gotta milk this cow for all the "if it bleeds, it leads" headlines.


Yes, they gotto milk the cow and they do over and over and over and over...etc.  That was the exact headline I saw, too.  I just try and keep composed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Paco, I had no reaction at all to the Pfizer booster. Not even a sore arm. It was nothing.  I haven't heard of anyone regretting or having a bad reaction from the booster. So good luck, and don't worry about it. Probably at worst, it's like getting an annual flu shot.


I had no reaction to it either, the vaccines or the booster...I got the flu shot, too, with little reaction to any of them.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 15, 2021)

We got our Moderna boosters about a week ago.  I had virtually no reaction, and my wife had a sore arm for a couple of days.  

As for the media, "capturing" the attention of the viewer is their highest priority...so as to boost their commercials revenue.  Nearly half of a 1/2 hour broadcast is commercials, and anything the media can do to increase their viewership is all that really matters to them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We got our Moderna boosters about a week ago.  I had virtually no reaction, and my wife had a sore arm for a couple of days.
> 
> As for the media, "capturing" the attention of the viewer is their highest priority...so as to boost their commercials revenue.  Nearly half of a 1/2 hour broadcast is commercials, and anything the media can do to increase their viewership is all that really matters to them.


Yep, I agree about the media!


----------



## Remy (Dec 15, 2021)

This is just going on and on. I don't know if and ever it will end or when I'll stop wearing a mask everyplace I go. I do agree with the posts about the media. This is very polarizing and those two cable network, so called news, channels are playing it to the max.


----------



## Remy (Dec 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I had no reaction to it either, the vaccines or the booster...I got the flu shot, too, with little reaction to any of them.


I don't tend to get reactions to any vaccine, including tetanus which I know really makes some people's arms sore. But the pfizer booster gave me a red raised area that lasted several days. Only mild pain. It was just unusual for me.


----------



## David777 (Dec 15, 2021)

Most of the spread of COVID-19 worldwide has been due to airline traffic both corporate business and personal leisure travel.  That powerful industry has taken a huge losses because of the pandemic but it has not been very effective at reducing spread in part because preventing the spread by requiring greater proof of being healthy for international travel affects their bottom lines enough that politicians and their media prefer to not add more stringent measures.


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> Tune out and turn off the media.  There used to be a death tracker on many of the tv channels and news sites. That tracker has disappeared, not because of fear spreading, because of fact spreading.  I won't say why, it would be considered political.  To those who died it isn't political, it is final.
> 
> I think there is nothing more we as the public can do to not catch any variation of Covid.  Masked, unmasked, vaccinated, boosted, or not, skinny, obese, young, and old- there are many people in all these categories getting the virus.  Some get it mildly others much more.
> 
> Keep a stress free thought and hope you have a Merry Christmas.  I appreciate you wanted a rant, sometimes it helps, me too.


Merry Christmas to you also. I so agree. Turn off the media and the virus goes away. It really does. Try it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

chic said:


> Merry Christmas to you also. I so agree. Turn off the media and the virus goes away. It really does. Try it.


Well I have to reprogram my mind to not thinking about it as I've been thoroughly brainwashed.  It takes some time for me to let go of this crap.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2021)

"Turn off the media and the virus goes away. It really does."

It does, Chic. Until you get it.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm tired of the new Covid variants too. It may be worse than Delta, it may not be as bad as predicted, it's spreading...oh the humanity!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I'm tired of the new Covid variants too. It may be worse than Delta, it may not be as bad as predicted, it's spreading...oh the humanity!


Yes, I hear you.


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Well I have to reprogram my mind to not thinking about it as I've been thoroughly brainwashed.  It takes some time for me to let go of this crap.


Of course it does. Try a little each day and then a little more as you feel comfortable with it.


----------



## Jules (Dec 15, 2021)

chic said:


> Merry Christmas to you also. I so agree. Turn off the media and the virus goes away. It really does. Try it.


Sorry, that’s being an ostrich.  

I do agree with watching less news and being discriminatory about what you do watch.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 15, 2021)

I use the BBC News every few days for about 5 minutes. I tend to do my own research if I want to dable at finding out what is really going on.


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2021)

Sunny said:


> "Turn off the media and the virus goes away. It really does."
> 
> It does, Chic. Until you get it.


I'm not going to get it Sunny.   I know that bothers you but it's true.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 15, 2021)

I am not going to bother ranting about the variants as my hubby does enough for the both of us. It will be over when it is over...


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 15, 2021)

Alice November said:


> I use the BBC News every few days for about 5 minutes. I tend to do my own research if I want to dable at finding out what is really going on.



You certainly have to do your own research in the US.  Our media is a flippin' biased joke ...liberal or conservative.  No in between rational, news only sources.  You have to sift through each and trace the source of the information to try to get past the spin.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 15, 2021)

I have not heard one single word about a booster for the J&J vaccine. Has anyone?


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 15, 2021)

Our local university had 124 cases on the weekend, 4 omicron cases though they expect more. Exams now cancelled in person to be written online. Many students flying home to other parts of the country. VI has been faring pretty well but the numbers now seem to be rising. We are lucky to have a spokesperson who is very calm and sensible. She has seen us through covid since the beginning and we listen, at least the majority.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> ....yes, we were told when Covid first appeared that there would be many variants....the good news is each one has been less severe.
> It is frustrating, all we have to do to stay safe or what we are told is safe, but the death toll is too real not to keep at it.


True, we were told from the start that there would be variants. I think the Delta was much more severe than the new Omicron which I understand may spread more easily but the symptoms are much less severe, for that I am thankful.

 Who would have thought that at our age we'd be experiencing a deadly worldwide pandemic, but we can be grateful that vaccines have been provided which give us good protection against severe illness and dying in a hospital on a ventilator.  I think since we're seniors, we should count the blessings we have with this virus. 

 The death toll is real, many Americans have died from COVID-19 and their families are still mourning their losses and will be for many years.  If we were united in taking this pandemic seriously, we'd do much better in slowly getting back to normal in our lives.  Those who throw fits over vaccines and masks work against themselves because they defeat their own goal of getting past the pandemic.  

I want to thank all here who have been vaccinated and received their booster shots.  I want to express my condolences to all the grieving families around the world, and may the deceased victims rest peacefully.  Hopefully the new year will be better for all of us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I have not heard one single word about a booster for the J&J vaccine. Has anyone?


I don't think there is a booster for the one shot J&J vaccine, but it's advised for those people to take a Pfizer or Moderna booster.  My husband took the J&J and had a Moderna booster.


----------



## Shero (Dec 15, 2021)

The omicron variant is rapidly spreading in the United States and could peak in a massive wave of infections as soon as January, according to new modeling analyzed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The prevalence of omicron jumped sevenfold in a single week, according to the CDC, and at such a pace, the highly mutated variant of the coronavirus could ratchet up pressure on a health system already strained in many places as the delta variant continues its own surge.

The warning of an imminent surge came even as federal officials and some pharmaceutical executives signaled that they don’t currently favor creating an omicron-specific vaccine. Based on the data so far, they say that existing vaccines *plus a booster *shot are an effective weapon against omicron.
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2021)

Sunny said:


> "Turn off the media and the virus goes away. It really does."
> 
> It does, Chic. Until you get it.


It's true.  Burying your head in the sand does not make the virus go away.  I personally want to hear everything about the coronavirus, the good, bad and ugly.  I like to face reality and know what's going on in the world and what we are dealing with.


----------



## Shero (Dec 15, 2021)

I have been having a " booster " shot for decades each year.

It is called a flu booster.

Like millions I have survived.

This is for anyone who thinks a booster is a new thing
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We got our Moderna boosters about a week ago.  I had virtually no reaction, and my wife had a sore arm for a couple of days.
> 
> As for the media, "capturing" the attention of the viewer is their highest priority...so as to boost their commercials revenue.  Nearly half of a 1/2 hour broadcast is commercials, and anything the media can do to increase their viewership is all that really matters to them.


I think with cable TV, the media has morphed into a 24/7 news source, as opposed to what we were used to growing up.  The news reported what they had, then at night the TV channels went off air.

  Now they have a lot of free time to fill, so whether it's COVID-19 coverage, a natural disaster, a crime like a mass shooting, we hear the same snippets every hour over and over again.  Lots of repetition and drawing out of stories to fill the time slot.  I'm aware of this, tune in to hear the news and stop when I'm just hearing the same things over and over.  I'm very interested to hear new information, but don't need to sit in front of the screen for repetition. That in itself is very negative and depressing.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 15, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I have not heard one single word about a booster for the J&J vaccine. Has anyone?


Yale Medicine experts share eight things you need to know about the J&J booster.

In October, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) authorized a Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 booster shot. The booster allows anyone who got the company’s initial one-shot to get an added dose of protection at least two months later. In addition, a new “mixand-match” strategy provided the option of choosing another company’s vaccine as a booster.

Article continued. 

https://www.yalemedicine.org/news/johnson-and-johnson-covid-booster


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's true.  Burying your head in the sand does not make the virus go away.  I personally want to hear everything about the coronavirus, the good, bad and ugly.  I like to face reality and know what's going on in the world and what we are dealing with.


It's almost impossible to bury one's head in the sand with the media tactics to make everyone know what's new and next at many's expense of people's capacity to cope.  Some experience PTSD and a much harsher form of reality.  The mental anguish from being almost brow-beaten about COVID variants is real for a lot of us.  And a smart person would want to choose feeling better via limiting the time spent watching harsh news stories.  I know you are one who gathers facts and runs with that so I congratulate you for that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> It's almost impossible to bury one's head in the sand with the media tactics to make everyone know what's new and next at many's expense of people's capacity to cope.  Some experience PTSD and a much harsher form of reality.  The mental anguish from being almost brow-beaten about COVID variants is real for a lot of us.  And a smart person would want to choose feeling better via limiting the time spent watching harsh news stories.  I know you are one who gathers facts and runs with that so I congratulate you for that.


We all have to do what is best for us Ruthanne.  I was just trying so suggest limiting the viewing of the news when it becomes repetitive and depressing.  I do think we can control being 'brow-beaten' when it comes to news reports.  When I hear each and every year a repeat of a tragedy that happened in years past, I turn it off.  I already heard it when it was happening.  I can appreciate acknowledging tragic events like 9/11 or the Columbine school shooting, but to dramatize it by going on and on about it every year does nobody any good, even the victim's families, IMO. Acknowledge these sad events, never forget, but don't use it to fill news hours all the time. 

 I know _you _don't bury your head in the sand, but you have to agree that some Americans do.  That's when they can't differentiate fact from fiction anymore.  This has been tough on all of us, I lost an extended family member to Covid.  I never thought at first that this would last so long, and am disappointed it has. 

 We're all in this together, and I just think it's better to try and fight the virus and keep a positive attitude, to do otherwise is not healthy for the individual or the country.  Just my opinion and thoughts, I know you have been doing your best, like all of us, to deal with this.  Always have you in my thoughts, I don't know how I'd be handling this if I didn't have my husband at my side.  Hugs.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 15, 2021)

Shero said:


> I have been having a " booster " shot for decades each year.
> 
> It is called a flu booster.
> 
> ...



 A booster is a follow-up of the same vaccine.   Flu vaccines are formulated each year based on the prediction of what strain might circulate that year; it isn't the same vaccine year to year so is not a booster.


----------



## Shero (Dec 15, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> A booster is a follow-up of the same vaccine.   Flu vaccines are formulated each year based on the prediction of what strain might circulate that year; it isn't the same vaccine year to year so is not a booster.



Incorrect - flu vaccine is _reviewed_ each year.  It is not a new vaccine but if there is a different strain of the virus then it is tweaked. If not, no need to tweak.
.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 15, 2021)

Shero said:


> Incorrect - flu vaccine is _reviewed_ each year.  It is not a new vaccine but if there is a different strain of the virus then it is tweaked. If not, no need to tweak.
> .



If it's tweaked, it isn't a booster.  Suppose the years it isn't tweaked you could correctly call it that.


----------



## Jules (Dec 15, 2021)

Canadians have been advised to avoid unnecessary international travel.  DSS & his family are booked for Disneyland right after Christmas so these plans are in question.  They had to cancel this same trip in March, 2020.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 15, 2021)

I will be traveling to the Caribbean in February.  I have no idea what the status of the virus will be at that point, but I've been vaccinated and boosted, so I'm willing to take my chances.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 16, 2021)

I would love to ignore the media for whom it will be mission accomplished if the UK has more lockdowns, but as I have plans for every week,all of which involve me being in crowds,I have to stay abreast of of what is going on.
As I have said several times I only got vaccinated because I feared being banned from things if I didn’t.
That was a prudent move.
But having been triple jabbed I will apoplectic if my life becomes one of merely existing again.
I had 15 months of that.Enough is enough.
We just have to get on with things.And anyone who wants to stay in their own personal lockdown can do so.


----------



## Shero (Dec 16, 2021)

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has issued a new prediction about the omicron variant of the coronavirus, saying it could cause a wave of cases in* January 2022.*

Per The Washington Post, the CDC said the omicron variant is already spreading quickly throughout the United States.  Cases related to omicron could peak in January, according to a new CDC modeling projection.

The omicron variant will put a strain on areas already impacted by the delta variant.

Now more that ever it is imperative to get boosters, continue wearing mask.
.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 16, 2021)

Shero said:


> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has issued a new prediction about the omicron variant of the coronavirus, saying it could cause a wave of cases in* January 2022.*
> 
> Per The Washington Post, the CDC said the omicron variant is already spreading quickly throughout the United States.  Cases related to omicron could peak in January, according to a new CDC modeling projection.
> 
> ...


They told us this same  news two weeks ago in Europe. So far I haven't seen compliance to the advisory statements.
I don't see more masks, I see less. Yesterday two work men came up the stairway, which is narrow, with no masks on. Last night there was a large drinking party in the next building with lot drunk loud shouting people spilling out on the streets in the wee hours. Not nice really.

People are suffering from Covid Fatigue around here.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 16, 2021)

Skimming various news sources this morning, looks like the Omnicron variant has the UK's Covid infection numbers at the highest since the pandemic, yet the death rate is decreasing.  Still seeing a lot of 'could' overwhelm the UK hospital system but so far hospitalizations aren't living up to the hysteria.   Hoping that stays the case.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> I would love to ignore the media for whom it will be mission accomplished if the UK has more lockdowns, but as I have plans for every week,all of which involve me being in crowds,I have to stay abreast of of what is going on.
> As I have said several times I only got vaccinated because I feared being banned from things if I didn’t.
> That was a prudent move.
> But having been triple jabbed I will apoplectic if my life becomes one of merely existing again.
> ...


Furry, you sound truly frustrated. As we all are. I doubt if there are any people on earth who aren't thoroughly sick of hearing about this virus and all its complications, all the time.

But you seem to consider this an affront to your personal freedom, about which you have a choice. You were smart enough to get vaccinated and get the booster, good for you. But that doesn't mean life can now return to normal, because "enough is enough."

Lockdown isn't a personal decision, it's something that is imposed on us by law to save lives, and if the rules seem to be changing all the time, that is not being done for frivolous reasons. It's because the virus keeps changing, and the statistics keep changing also. Our government officials must be tearing their hair out trying to find a balance between keeping people safe, and keeping life as open and normal as possible. It's probably a constant guessing game, but they're doing the best they can with what's available.  Things seem to go better when the politics are left out of it. It isn't a political matter, it's a disease.

I was at a bridge game in our party room last night. A dozen people were playing. Eleven of us had our masks on (required in my county), and one guy had his mask dangling around his neck. The woman who organizes the game interrupted us to ask (politely) that everyone put their mask on, as it is required. He complied. No one likes wearing masks, but we have to if we want to take part in indoor group activities. I just read that colleges are starting to go back to lockdown status again, with online access to classes instead of in-person.  Live theatre productions are balanced on a thin edge; whether a show will be able to open (or continue) is always uncertain. Restaurants and stores are doing their best to stay open, especially in this Xmas season, but some won't make it. No one "wants their own personal lockdown."  And your implied sneering at people who are 1) following the law, and 2) trying to stay healthy... well, that doesn't help.  The whole world is caught up in this disaster; we are not children being unfairly punished.

Maybe try stepping back and looking at the bigger picture?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Furry, you sound truly frustrated. As we all are. I doubt if there are any people on earth who aren't thoroughly sick of hearing about this virus and all its complications, all the time.
> 
> But you seem to consider this an affront to your personal freedom, about which you have a choice. You were smart enough to get vaccinated and get the booster, good for you. But that doesn't mean life can now return to normal, because "enough is enough."
> 
> ...


Well said, completely agree.


----------



## Shero (Dec 16, 2021)

*Information for those who need such information.*

Omicron is a different to the Alpha and Delta variants. Their threat came from the increased ability to replicate quickly within their host and their higher contagiousness. Both variants were associated with higher hospital admisssion rates and deaths. However, neither variant was good at escaping immune recognition, although each could cause occasional “breakthrough infections” in immunised people, with high contagiousness allowing these variants to barge through the first-line immune defence.

Omicron is different. Rather than just relying on brute force, as Delta did, it is far better at sneaking through immune defences, thanks to a number of mutations that it acquired in key regions of its spike protein.* These reduce the ability of neutralising antibodies to bind to it. As such, it spreads primarily by (re-)infecting previously immunised hosts*.
.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2021)

It appears that Omicron isn't as devastating as Delta, BUT, it seems to spread far more easily than the prior variants.  With the holidays nearing, and large groups gathering, I can just imagine how our hospitals are going to be impacted in January.  

We will be getting together with the family for Christmas, but after that, I think we'll be staying close to home through much of the Winter.  Even though we're fully vaccinated and boosted, there is just too much unknown about this new variant.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 16, 2021)

I read that Fauci want there to be a Universal vaccine (one vaccine) for all covid variants and flu shots.  Hmmmm... we will see how that goes.   I am sure people are starting to wonder what the....  

Hubby was against the booster but now since he is hearing about the Omicron he is thinking about getting the booster.  I mention to him that his White blood cell count is pretty high so why would he risk getting a booster shot - however, his decision.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 16, 2021)

I don't think Omicron cares if your vaccinated or not. 

Cornell partially shuts down its campus due to more than 900 COVID-19 cases in possible omicron outbreak​
Cornell University has partially shut down its Ithaca, N.Y., campus due to a “rapid spread” of COVID-19 cases among the student body, the Ivy League school announced Tuesday.

The university’s online COVID dashboard counted 469 active student cases as of Tuesday afternoon. It was updated later in the day to count 903 students testing positive between December 7-13, with school officials telling CNN that a “very high percentage” of them are omicron variant cases in fully vaccinated people. Some 97% of Cornell’s population is fully vaccinated.

*“Virtually every case of the omicron variant to date has been found in fully vaccinated students, a portion of whom had also received a booster shot,”* Vice President for University Relations Joel Malina told CNN.

University president Martha E. Pollack posted a statement online updating the campus community to the worsening COVID outbreak on Tuesday. And she revealed that lab tests have identified evidence of the highly contagious omicron variant in a “significant number” of Monday’s COVID-19 positive student samples. But she cautioned that their evidence of omicron is “preliminary” after PCR testing identified a genetic marker that has been identified as a hallmark of the omicron variant. So while the school awaits confirmatory sequencing information, it is proceeding as if omicron is the source of the outbreak.

“As a result, and out of an abundance of caution, the university is moving to Alert Level Red and announcing a number of immediate measures, outlined below,” she wrote.

The emergency measures include moving all final exams online as of noon on Tuesday.

All undergraduate university activities and university-sponsored events are canceled — and that includes the Dec. 18 graduation ceremony for December graduates.

Students who have tested negative for COVID-19 within the past 48 hours (Saturday or Sunday) who wish to leave campus are allowed, and they are encouraged to wear face masks and take another COVID-19 test when they reach their destination, and self-quarantine until they learn the results.

Students who have not tested negative for COVID within the past 48 hours are advised to get tested ASAP and stay in Ithaca, in their residences, and to “severely limit” their interactions with others until they get their COVID test results.

The campus is not on complete lockdown. Offices and labs will remain open, and student dining areas are still open — although students are encouraged to grab their food and go back to their residences. But many facilities, including libraries, fitness centers and gyms, are closed.

In the meantime, visitors and guests are not allowed on campus, except for those picking up students for the winter break. And those visitors are urged to keep their masks on.

Finally, mandatory COVID testing will continue as normal for employees.

Cornell began trending on Twitter in the hours after news of the partial campus shutdown broke, sparking almost 13,000 tweets as of 5 p.m. ET.

“While I want to provide reassurance that, to date, we have not seen severe illness in any of our infected students, we do have a role to play in reducing the spread of the disease in the broader community,” Pollack wrote.

Cornell’s last full day of classes was Dec. 7, and final exams are scheduled through Dec. 18.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/c...ases-in-possible-omicron-outbreak-11639514565


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 16, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I have not heard one single word about a booster for the J&J vaccine. Has anyone?


Yes, the CDC recommended the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines over J&J due to a small number of clotting issues.

https://apnews.com/article/coronavi...irus-vaccine-dee1a2f0becff4090aa2775b19f04158


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 16, 2021)

Well,each to their own.
But I will never understand why a virus with a better than 99% recovery rate ever required any restrictions and why those who are double or triple vaccinated are still in favour of restrictions.
But those of us on both sides of this debate will never be persuaded by the opposite argument.
Anyway Wales has escaped apart from a few minor tweaks that don’t alter anything anything.
With the furlough scheme over lockdown and mass closures are simply not an option.
So from December 27th...
Wales..
Apart from closing nightclubs and bringing back one way systems ( which some places never got rid of and others never bothered with) we have escaped another lockdown.
It will surprise my sister a work from home order(purely advisory) has gone out as she hasn’t seen the office since March 2020!I don’t think it was ever actually rescinded either.And most offices are closed for a fortnight anyway.
So I can still go the rugby and unless I have missed something concert venues remain open so the ones I have in the book are safe and I can book for the hilarious Fascinating Aida.
But we are advised to ‘space out our socialising’.
Whatever that means.

But our FM continues to live in cloud cuckoo land-telling the Assembly yesterday that half the country(as in UK) will fall ill with the Omnicron variant.
Which is nothing more than a mild cold.Scaremongering at its best.
And does anyone see the fact that if you scare thousands of people into coming forward for a test they would never otherwise have considered you will unearth loads of extra cases to justify extra restrictions?
Stop being sheep folks.


And great to see a capacity audience at the London International Horse Show last night.
Not everyone is buying into the Omnicron scare stories.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 16, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Skimming various news sources this morning, looks like the Omnicron variant has the UK's Covid infection numbers at the highest since the pandemic, yet the death rate is decreasing.  Still seeing a lot of 'could' overwhelm the UK hospital system but so far hospitalizations aren't living up to the hysteria.   Hoping that stays the case.


But the media are generally conveniently leaving out the hospitalisation rates as it doesn’t fit the agenda.
Glad someone else looks behind scary headlines.


----------



## win231 (Dec 16, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Well,each to their own.
> But I will never understand why a virus with a better than 99% recovery rate ever required any restrictions and why those who are double or triple vaccinated are still in favour of restrictions.
> But those of us on both sides of this debate will never be persuaded by the opposite argument.
> Anyway Wales has escaped apart from a few minor tweaks that don’t alter anything anything.
> ...


LOL - _"Space out our socializing & wear masks."  _Like the politicians & chief doctors told us to do while they stood shoulder-to-shoulder, maskless.........until people started saying "Hey.....what about them?"
And _"No indoor dining,"   _unless you're the Governor, Mayor or Council Member.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 17, 2021)

Looking at the statistics for Scotland, the number of cases of Covid does seem to be shooting up .... BUT  the percentage of those being tested and giving a positive result is not.  If you test twice as many people , you will likely find twice as many cases.  As of yesterday, both the number of Covid patients in hospital and the number deaths have been falling.

The deputy FM is suggesting that we should all take a test before we leave the house or go to meet someone outside our household!


----------



## Shero (Dec 17, 2021)

.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 17, 2021)

Great news from South Africa this morning!

Bloomberg link:     South Africa Hospitalization Rate Plunges in Omicron Wave


South Africa delivered some positive news on the omicron coronavirus variant on Friday, reporting a much lower rate of hospital admissions and signs that the wave of infections may be peaking.​​Only 1.7% of identified Covid-19 cases were admitted to hospital in the second week of infections in the fourth wave, compared with 19% in the same week of the third delta-driven wave, South African Health Minister Joe Phaahla said at a press conference.​​.​


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Lockdowns didn’t work the first time. Or the second. Maybe the third time is the charm. Tell me again about the definition of insanity….


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Lockdowns didn’t work the first time. Or the second. Maybe the third time is the charm. Tell me again about the definition of insanity….


Really amusing how people are incapable of using simple logic.  If lockdowns, masks & vaccines work, why do they keep reporting "Spikes, increased hospitalizations & deaths?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 17, 2021)

Our various "leaders" are struggling to find words to emphasise how bad this wave of infections is.  In Scotland, it's a Tsunami.
Things may be clearer over the next few days, but the number of cases in Scotland  is lower than yesterday's and the numbers in hospital continues to fall.  The percentage of tests showing positive is slightly down.  I'm taking reasonable precautions, but I increasingly feel that there is a great deal of scaremongering from government and "experts".


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> Really amusing how people are incapable of using simple logic.  If lockdowns, masks & vaccines work, why do they keep reporting "Spikes, increased hospitalizations & deaths?


Win, we know why.  A toddler can figure it out.. Not trying to make light of it... but its beginning to be a bit much. People have done what was asked, masked, vaccines, boosters, etc..


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 17, 2021)

I guess I've come over to the "dark side", but I have enough intelligence to discern between a lethal virus and one that is more like a cold.  I still believe the Delta variant has the potential to be deadly, and it has killed many people.  However, I think the Omicron variant is more like a severe cold, and although very transmissible, it is more mild.  I haven't seen anything to the contrary. I personally believe the news has overplayed the Omicron variant to continue their story and create fear.  

Don't get me wrong... I still acknowledge that over 800k people have died from Covid (most likely the original variant or Delta) and I have had all the vaccines and a boosters, but until someone proves that Omicron is significantly leading to the global death rate it seems to be another "fear tactic".


----------

